# Just An Introduction



## VostokFanZac (Jan 16, 2007)

Greetings all,

just thought it would be good etiquette to introduce my self. I have been lurking the forum here for the last three weeks, having just discovered the joy of Russian watches while on Christmas holiday. I am Australian (don't hold it against me - I know there are a lot of members from the UK on here) and there is not much of a vintage watch collecting scene in this country. I have just ordered two Vostoks, largely as a result of the enthusiasm of the members on this forum for these watches. My first order was a standard modern Amphibia (with the round case) on a S/Steel bracelet. I have since ordered a Ministry Amphibia with black face, which I intend to put a nice black leather strap on. Neither have arrived yet but when they do I will post them here and on the "Show Us your Vostoks" thread. I hust wanted to thank the forum for being a great reference to people just starting out in this crazy hobby of watch collecting. Hope to contribute more to the forum in time.

Cheers,

Zac


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

VostokFanZac said:


> ... I hust wanted to thank the forum for being a great reference to people just starting out in this crazy hobby of watch collecting.....


We have a lot to answer for









But now you're hooked, welcome Zac


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome Zac,

There's always room for another Vostok fan.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, and welcome.

You can never have too many Amphibias....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Zac.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Zac

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Zac....


----------

